

Can anyone really afford to develop for Glass? - MarkLy
http://www.mklyons.com/developing-for-glass/

======
probably_wrong
I'm guessing here, but if Glass delivers on its promises, it would be much
more expensive _not_ to develop for Glass.

I see it this way: if today everyone on the internet started using Adblock,
and I mean _every single internet user_ , most companies would still have a
website, because the money they would be losing to the competition would be
much more than the cost of keeping their servers up - it would just be part of
the cost of the business, just like paying for ads now.

So coming to glass, if your competitor has an app in what promises to be the
next revolution on computing, can you really afford not having a presence into
that market?

~~~
MarkLy
That's a good point. Maybe this issue affects hobbyist developers more than
anyone, but I think that's where the most innovative apps will come from.

------
tomkin
Personally, I am a little surprised that Glass is even a real product, but
FWIW, ads or other monetization would sink the Glass ship pretty fast. Think
about it.

Next, we have to wonder where the "Google has to make money from
advertising!!!" camp is in this argument, because they usually tend to be ones
who like to point out "Apple charges developers $$$ for access to their
ecosystem". What a culture conflict we have.

Wondering how the square pegs are rounding out these days.

~~~
MarkLy
I'm not so annoyed with the "no-advertising" rule as much as I am the lack of
a paid-app ecosystem. As a Glass user, I'd be just as happy to shell out that
$1.99 for an app I can use ad-free as I am on my phone.

I don't think sure Google will advertise on Glass in the way people predict.
Maybe they'll do some kind of suggested-search stuff, but nothing like some
random banner ad bouncing around in the corner of your eye.

~~~
dragonwriter
> I'm not so annoyed with the "no-advertising" rule as much as I am the lack
> of a paid-app ecosystem.

I don't think that's that much of a problem either; instead you'll have free
Glass apps that consume paid (or freemium) web services. There's still plenty
of ways for developers to use Glass to make money, even if the glass app
itself isn't a paid app.

